
How Facebook’s AI Researchers Built a Game-Changing Go Engine - kawera
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/544181/how-facebooks-ai-researchers-built-a-game-changing-go-engine/
======
ColinWright
Comment[0] by fitzwatermellow[1] yesterday from one of the other
submissions[2]:

    
    
        Here's the paper:
    
        Better Computer Go Player with Neural Network and
        Long-term Prediction by Yuandong Tian, Yan Zhu
    
        http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06410[3]
    
        "Adding MCTS to darkforest creates a much stronger
         player: with only 1000 rollouts, darkforest+MCTS
         beats pure darkforest 90% of the time; with 5000
         rollouts, our best model plus MCTS beats Pachi
         with 10,000 rollouts 95.5% of the time."
    

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685334)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=fitzwatermellow](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=fitzwatermellow)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685278)

[3] [http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06410](http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06410)

~~~
kawera
Thanks, I didn't see it yesterday otherwise wouldn't have posted.

------
pmontra
The approach is novel but at the moment it's not stronger than the best
traditional go programs. See
[http://senseis.xmp.net/?ZenGoProgram](http://senseis.xmp.net/?ZenGoProgram)
for possibly the very best one.

